# Suport Enforcement of 2008 Puppy Import Ban!



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

hey i got this in my email can we start a convo on this?

http://www.aspca.org/USDA

*Proposed Regulations to Implement AWA Amendment Banning Puppy Imports*
*Sponsor:* USDA/APHIS
*ASPCA Position: *Support
*Action Needed:* Please use the form below to submit your comment to the USDA. Tell the agency that you support the proposed regulations to stop the cruel import of puppies from foreign puppy mills.

In 2008, Congress amended the federal Animal Welfare Act (the law that regulates dog breeders in the U.S.) to ban the importation of puppies under the age of six months for the purpose of resale. This amendment came in response to growing concern about the number of extremely young and unhealthy puppies entering the U.S. via airplane cargo holds, where conditions are quite dangerous for these tiny passengers.

Three years on, the U.S. Department of Agriculture (USDA) still hasn’t instituted regulations that would enable it to effectively enforce the puppy import ban. But in early September, the USDA acted—it proposed detailed enforcement regulations and guidelines to ensure the law has teeth. *The ASPCA supports these proposed guidelines and asks that you please help us make sure they are implemented.*

Imported dogs often arrive in very poor health. The ASPCA also believes that the conditions under which many of these dogs are bred and raised are grossly substandard. We all know that puppy mills are inhumane—now imagine what they’re like in China and Eastern Europe!

Encouraging puppy mills in other countries to view the U.S. as a ripe market for their questionable “product” is a recipe for disaster. It is our hope that once this ban is enforced, fewer dogs and American families will suffer the heartbreak that often results from unregulated and inhumane overseas breeding. 
*What You Can Do*
Please use the form below to send an official comment to the USDA today in support of the proposed regulations. We encourage you to enter your own text in the box provided to let the USDA know why enforcement of the puppy import ban is important to you

Thank you for taking action for animals—in this case, animals around the world!

Submit Your Comment to the USDA

Docket No. APHIS-2009-0053
Regulatory Analysis and Development
PPD, APHIS
Station 3A-03.8
4700 River Road Unit 118
Riverdale, MD 20737-1238


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

Is it that cost effective for people to import puppy mill dogs? I've never heard of this issue. Does anyone have more information about it?


----------



## Brett Bowen (May 2, 2011)

All I know about this, is what's in the email.......

I think this is a well intentioned law that probably hampers the people who are operating a legitimate business. I don't think most people around here would import a puppy unless they have a really good idea of what they are getting. 

The crooks will still find ways to make money. I know a guy who wants to import a dog so bad. He's been looking at dogs that are going to run him $10k with a handler class, blah blah blah..... until they put some other dog than the one you've been working with on the plane back home with you. Actually had something similar happened, guy bought a GSD from the Phillipines to be a finished PPD. They contact our club to work with the dog, get some bites, etc. I was relatively new at the club and dog training in general, but I recall that dog completely being run off the field, out the parking lot, almost to the street before handler picked him up.


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

Wouldn't this ban also include ANY imported puppies - so prospective PPD, LE, etc dogs that maybe are brought in younger than "green" to be started here in the US? How do they determine what a puppymill is over there and which are real kennels? Seems ASPCA and PETA would have us own only shelter dogs and eventually none at all because they are against breeding of any kind. If you look into ASPCA and look at the head people's incomes, you wonder what their intentions really are.

I do believe in rescue and adoption but I also believe in the right to choose.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Laney Rein said:


> Wouldn't this ban also include ANY imported puppies - so prospective PPD, LE, etc dogs that maybe are brought in younger than "green" to be started here in the US? How do they determine what a puppymill is over there and which are real kennels? Seems ASPCA and PETA would have us own only shelter dogs and eventually none at all because they are against breeding of any kind. If you look into ASPCA and look at the head people's incomes, you wonder what their intentions really are.
> 
> I do believe in rescue and adoption but I also believe in the right to choose.


I aree as well Laney.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Kenneth..

What are your feelings on this?


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Laney Rein said:


> Wouldn't this ban also include ANY imported puppies - so prospective PPD, LE, etc dogs that maybe are brought in younger than "green" to be started here in the US? How do they determine what a puppymill is over there and which are real kennels? Seems ASPCA and PETA would have us own only shelter dogs and eventually none at all because they are against breeding of any kind. If you look into ASPCA and look at the head people's incomes, you wonder what their intentions really are.
> 
> I do believe in rescue and adoption but I also believe in the right to choose.


 
You do have the right to choose. you can buy a pup from overseas. You just cannot buy with purpose of re-selling it.

I also think the author of the note was a bit confused. I am pretty sure this law was more directed at our bordering neighbors. Especially Mexico, where breeding puppies in Mexico and re-selling them at American flea markets, to brokers is a way to put bread on the table. This was a concern in Southern California. I had a dog, that was vaccinated and a year old, get parvo. She spent 11 days in the hospital. And did not eat until day 14. This was unsual, first vaccinated, a year old, and the length of infection. The Vet said they are seeing strains of vaccine resistant parvo, hitting dogs out of the normal threshhold and the dogs having a harder time fighting it. They suspect the dogs coming from Mexico are bringing it with them.

Flying them in from Europe on a cargo plane is probably not worth it. taking four in season females, breeding them and flying them here to whelp would be more ideal. Fly 4 dogs. end up with 35 puppies. 

So, I do believe there is a bit more to this an AR front. Though it does make for a nice podium. I think it's roots are really in trying to control disease.


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

i think its BS,anotherthing is people research bloodlines/kennels about health and health testing and how the pups are raised ie: like a puppy mill . the pups health concerns me i wouldn't want a pup that isn't healthy, imported pups should be healthy besides the inheirted health problems and is vet certifie to fly.

i don't know how they got my info but i know my father donates $$ to ASPCA and locall shelter

they make the good people do more bull shit like vacinating our pups, registraighting them they froce us to do more.

they don't force laws on these so called illegal americans that aren't braking laws. they force the laws on us..

in the end its about $$$$ state wants the $$ the city and county

like my sisters friend she i would say is a shity breeder her dog died of parvo and half of the pups died

they let the gangs carry guns and auto weapons and its illegal for us good people to own and carry a weapon and we have to reg it


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## drew sterner (Aug 26, 2011)

sounds like the first step to adding more control over what working dog people will be able to import......


----------

